# Need some help on this one guys



## Darj (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey any clue who built this bicycle?head badge is gone ..has early Dunlop’s ,not the tread on the tires


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 12, 2020)

What brand is that front tire???

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 12, 2020)

Snell built I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darj (Jul 12, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> What brand is that front tire???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Dunlop


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 12, 2020)

Very nice!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 13, 2020)

I have a Snell Special featuring a larger version of the same chainring and the same seat stay wrap around lug. 

Uncommon bike from a very reputable company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 13, 2020)

sorry iphone error


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darj (Jul 13, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I have a Snell Special featuring a larger version of the same chainring and the same seat stay wrap around lug.
> 
> Uncommon bike from a very reputable company.
> 
> ...





Jesse McCauley said:


> I have a Snell Special featuring a larger version of the same chainring and the same seat stay wrap around lug.
> 
> Uncommon bike from a very reputable company.
> 
> ...



What is the age of my bicycle?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2020)

Darj said:


> What is the age of my bicycle?



1897-8 ish


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 13, 2020)

whatever it is it is really cool. interesting tread pattern on that tire.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 14, 2020)

William H. Fauber of Chicago star chain ring sprocket. 
Handle bars look upside down.


----------



## Waffenrad (Jul 15, 2020)

I think you all have identified my own favorite bicycle.  I bought mine as a frame-set fifteen years ago and built it up as a rider for Wheelmen centuries.  Mine also has the original Fauber cranks and large chain ring of a different pattern.  The frame details and compression fittings at the seat and stem match exactly.  It has original blue paint and silver pinstripes, and lots of nickel.  I completed it with a New Departure Model A coaster-brake and matching front, continental 28 x 1 3/4 (700C) steel rims, a nickel continental spoon brake, period TOC rat trap pedals, and a Brooks B72 saddle.  Like I said it is a rider not an authentic restoration.  But it is a light, comfortable, great riding bike.  I have ridden it literally thousands of miles now.  The one critical missing piece was, as always, the head badge.  I don't think mine was 'stolen.'  There is a small dent where I think it came off in an accident.  Jesse, could you take a closer picture of your head badge?  I'd love to see what I'm missing!

Thanks, Paul Rubenson


----------



## Waffenrad (Jul 16, 2020)

Here is another Snell, that is currently for sale.  It interests me that the seller says the bike originally had 30" wheels!  My frame and forks are relatively tight around my 700x38C tires.  Slightly larger 28 x 1 1/2" TOC tires would certainly fit, but I can't see 30".   I wonder if these bicycles were possibly offered in both 28" and 30" variants. 

I'm interested to know if Darj's Dunlop tires are true Dunlop-type wired-on ("clincher") tires, and not single-tubes.  I have a pair of TOC Dunlop-style wood rims, but I can't find any current size tire that fits them.  Is there a size marked on your tires??? 

A last question for Darj is if your stem bolt holds your stem to the fork, or just the handlebars in the stem.  My bike has a compression fitting at the stem similar to the seat post.  Your headset parts look the same, but my stem doesn't have a center bolt.


----------



## Darj (Jul 17, 2020)

Waffenrad said:


> Here is another Snell, that is currently for sale.  It interests me that the seller says the bike originally had 30" wheels!  My frame and forks are relatively tight around my 700x38C tires.  Slightly larger 28 x 1 1/2" TOC tires would certainly fit, but I can't see 30".   I wonder if these bicycles were possibly offered in both 28" and 30" variants.
> 
> I'm interested to know if Darj's Dunlop tires are true Dunlop-type wired-on ("clincher") tires, and not single-tubes.  I have a pair of TOC Dunlop-style wood rims, but I can't find any current size tire that fits them.  Is there a size marked on your tires???
> 
> ...




I believe my tires to be clinchers..marked 28 by 1 1/2.not sure if the stem holds the fork or not..is the bicycle pictured yours or is that the one that is for sale?cheers


----------



## Waffenrad (Jul 17, 2020)

My bike is the blue one pictured higher up.   The dark one immediately above with dropped bars is for sale by Caber Carlitos60.  Assuming your rims are original, then some day I would like to restore my Snell similarly with wood clincher rims.  Like I said I do have a pair of wood TOC clincher rims.    But so far I haven't found any modern tires that fit them.  Modern 28" x 1 1/2" (ISO 635) roadster tires are too large if I remember.  But I think ISO 630 and 622 were too small.  I wonder if it's possible to research or figure out the ISO of your TOC clinchers.

When I look closer at Carlitos60's bike I can clearly see it originally had bigger wheels than mine.  His current tires are 700 x 35 and there is tons of room around them, like three inches.   It was clearly a 30" wheel bike as he says, while mine is definitely only a 28".  But the head tube appears the same length on all of them.

Thanks!
Paul Rubenson


----------



## Tommy2X (Jan 2, 2022)

Waffenrad said:


> My bike is the blue one pictured higher up.   The dark one immediately above with dropped bars is for sale by Caber Carlitos60.  Assuming your rims are original, then some day I would like to restore my Snell similarly with wood clincher rims.  Like I said I do have a pair of wood TOC clincher rims.    But so far I haven't found any modern tires that fit them.  Modern 28" x 1 1/2" (ISO 635) roadster tires are too large if I remember.  But I think ISO 630 and 622 were too small.  I wonder if it's possible to research or figure out the ISO of your TOC clinchers.
> 
> When I look closer at Carlitos60's bike I can clearly see it originally had bigger wheels than mine.  His current tires are 700 x 35 and there is tons of room around them, like three inches.   It was clearly a 30" wheel bike as he says, while mine is definitely only a 28".  But the head tube appears the same length on all of them.
> 
> ...



Paul,

I have been restoring a bike that I am told is a Lenape, Made in Doylestown, PA between 1896 and 1901. I came across the photo of yours and was looking at some of the parts. How does the seat stay work? I have tried to loosen the nut and am able to rotate the post, but then the nut gets tight again. I don't want to force it and break it. to your knowledge, is the nut removable? does the seat post just slide up and down when the nut is loose? Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## mongeese (Jan 2, 2022)

That tread though -


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 2, 2022)

The bike that Carlitos was selling was sold long ago, to me. 
I spent a great deal of time trying to undo what he had done to an original Snell 30" wheel scorcher. 
It is in far better shape now, I'll see if I have a photo.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 3, 2022)

Tommy2X said:


> Paul,
> 
> I have been restoring a bike that I am told is a Lenape, Made in Doylestown, PA between 1896 and 1901. I came across the photo of yours and was looking at some of the parts. How does the seat stay work? I have tried to loosen the nut and am able to rotate the post, but then the nut gets tight again. I don't want to force it and break it. to your knowledge, is the nut removable? does the seat post just slide up and down when the nut is loose? Thanks for any help you can offer!



Please post a picture Tommy of what you have.  We would love to see it and there are guys here that can walk you though you particular parts issue.


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> The bike that Carlitos was selling was sold long ago, to me.
> I spent a great deal of time trying to undo what he had done to an original Snell 30" wheel scorcher.
> It is in far better shape now, I'll see if I have a photo.



Would love to see it Jesse.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2022)

alexander55 said:


> Would love to see it Jesse.



here is the pre








						Reduced - 1896 The OLD Guy "SNELL" Racer Look! | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Up for Grabs is My 1896 The OLD Guy "SNELL" with a Racer Look! Love It, But Something Has to Give!!!  $875 Shipped! No Fees Paypal! NO Wheels, No Seat!!




					thecabe.com
				



also looking forward for the post


----------



## Waffenrad (Jan 13, 2022)

This reply is to Tommy2X, from the previous page:

"I have been restoring a bike that I am told is a Lenape, Made in Doylestown, PA between 1896 and 1901. I came across the photo of yours and was looking at some of the parts. How does the seat stay work? I have tried to loosen the nut and am able to rotate the post, but then the nut gets tight again. I don't want to force it and break it. to your knowledge, is the nut removable? does the seat post just slide up and down when the nut is loose? Thanks for any help you can offer!"

Hi Tommy,
It's been a few years since I adjusted my seat height, but if I remember correctly the binder is a fairly standard compression fitting.  You should be able to loosen the big nut and the seat post will come out.  Or the whole compression collar will come out of the bike, which is just as good.  I'm not sure that the nut comes off the collar.  It may be held to it by the split ring under it.  That might be why you say "the nut gets tight again."  At a certain point you may be unscrewing it against the split ring holding it captive.  At that point I would stop unscrewing, and gently apply more force to remove the post or the collar.  As I said it's been a few years--like fifteen!   My guess is your binder has been over tightened and the pieces are slightly deformed.  But if your post is already free to turn, a little more force should get it safely apart for you.
Good luck, Paul


----------

